# Whistler



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

So... I am going to Whistler for 6 days in February. Obviously, there would be a ton of snowboarding but what else is there to do other than snowboarding in Whistler? I will be staying at the Whistler village. Any other tips and advice would be appreciated as well.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

collectingpennies said:


> So... I am going to Whistler for 6 days in February. Obviously, there would be a ton of snowboarding but what else is there to do other than snowboarding in Whistler? I will be staying at the Whistler village. Any other tips and advice would be appreciated as well.


You forgot to mention that you're a girl and that you'll be going with another girl.

So 2 girls in total.

I think you might get more of a response:embarrased1:


TT


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

hahahaha, true timmy very true, in whistler all depends how much you want to spend they have everything from zipline, dog sledding, spas, hot yoga to bar crawls. Skies the limit up there I personally would get a local guide like TT and have him show you all the good spots.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

timmytard said:


> You forgot to mention that you're a girl and that you'll be going with another girl.
> 
> So 2 girls in total.
> 
> ...


ohhhh so that is how it is... if I mentioned that I'm a girl and going with another girl friend on this trip... guys would be more inclined to respond... :laugh:



readimag said:


> hahahaha, true timmy very true, in whistler all depends how much you want to spend they have everything from zipline, dog sledding, spas, hot yoga to bar crawls. Skies the limit up there I personally would get a local guide like TT and have him show you all the good spots.


thanks for the recommendation haha.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

collectingpennies said:


> ohhhh so that is how it is... if I mentioned that I'm a girl and going with another girl friend on this trip... guys would be more inclined to respond... :laugh:
> 
> 
> thanks for the recommendation haha.


Yup, I think more guys might of responded.>

But, your chances of other girls responding, would go up as well.0

Your welcome:wink:
TT


----------



## jjj604 (Dec 16, 2015)

without sounding like i wear fruitboots, a day at scandinave spa is pretty awesome


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

LOL
ahahahahahh


Well anyways...
There's tons to do in and around the village. It's small as well so not like you'll be missing stuff because it's too far from wherever you are.

All good stories start with.... bottoms up.


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

F1EA said:


> LOL
> ahahahahahh
> 
> 
> ...


I was supposed to stay in the village but it got really screwed up with the owner of the place I was supposed to rent... so I am staying in a place near Whistler so it really railroaded my plans of staying in the village haha.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

collectingpennies said:


> I was supposed to stay in the village but it got really screwed up with the owner of the place I was supposed to rent... so I am staying in a place near Whistler so it really railroaded my plans of staying in the village haha.


BTW I was laughing at the comments above 

Yeah, still, even if you stay a bit farther it's fine. As long as you have to drive too much to where you are staying. In that case, then just make sure you have someone to drive if you want to go out and do the nightlife thing.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

i'm going to be there feb 6-9th with my girlfriend and a few other people.

We're boarding two days and on the day we aren't boarding we'll be out at the scandinavian spa looking at trail maps and gopro footage.

i'm originally from atlanta so we'll be watching the superbowl in whistler. We should arrive about an hour before kickoff. 

we'll def be going out at night, but we'll keep it pretty tame except for monday night (since spa /rest day is tuesday)


----------



## collectingpennies (Mar 31, 2015)

F1EA said:


> BTW I was laughing at the comments above
> 
> Yeah, still, even if you stay a bit farther it's fine. As long as you have to drive too much to where you are staying. In that case, then just make sure you have someone to drive if you want to go out and do the nightlife thing.


I don't think we'll be doing much of night life! Maybe one night or something. We're just there to ride! It will also be my first time riding in some serious pow as I come from the east coast where the land of hard pack and ice are!


----------

